# trasformare una jpg da scala di grigi a rgb

## tolipth

ciao,

devo  trasformare delle immagini jpg da scala di grigi a colore. Ho provato gimp ma per molte immagini non è adatto. Ho controllato imagemagik, ma non mi sembra che abbia questa opzione.

Avete dei consigli ?

grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non credo che si possa e se c'e' una funzione del genere sicuramante non riporta i colori originali

----------

## unz

direi impossibile, al massimo potresti usare una scala di un altro colore, che ne so ... blu ... in una foto b/n hai solo informazioni sulla luminosità e non sui colori ... potresti decidere che un tale tono di grigio diventi rosso ... ma gli effetti sarebbero sparsi su tutta la foto ...

----------

## koma

seleziona l'imagine per intero con gimp fai ctrl-c poi fai ctrl+n (che apre un nuovo file della dimensione esatta dell'immagine selezioni e fai ctrl+v salva come rgb

enjoy

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

si peccato che cosi trasformi solo la palette da 256 toni di grigio a milioni di colori, ma i colori renderizzati sull'immagine restano quelli in scala di grigio.

----------

## tolipth

 *koma wrote:*   

> seleziona l'imagine per intero con gimp fai ctrl-c poi fai ctrl+n (che apre un nuovo file della dimensione esatta dell'immagine selezioni e fai ctrl+v salva come rgb
> 
> enjoy

 

purtroppo i file sono circa 600 file e cercavo un modo per farlo in automatico

----------

## =DvD=

Sicuro che man convert non dice nulla?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>        [*] -colors <value>
> 
>               preferred number of colors in the image
> ...

 

Ora non posso fare prove, ma penso che con qualcuno di questi potresti cavartela!Last edited by =DvD= on Tue Dec 28, 2004 9:10 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## mouser

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Sicuro che man convert non dice nulla?
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
>        -monochrome
> ...

 

Quoto e confermo..... uno scrippettino in bash con convert ti risolvera' il problema del numero di files   :Cool: 

----------

## koma

sennò ci sono sempre le macro con gimp (che non ho mai imparato a usare)

----------

## tolipth

si avevo provato con convert, ma non mi dava nessun risultato, alla fine sono passato dal formato  jpg a png e mi sono fatto un programma in C per passare da grayscale a rgb.

grazie a tutti 

(devo mettere il tag risolto?)

----------

## =DvD=

 *tolipth wrote:*   

> (devo mettere il tag risolto?)

 

Se posti il codice del programma si.

----------

## gutter

Semplicemente non si può fare è inutile che ci perdi tempo.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh in altertnativa puoi stamapare l'immagine colorarla e poi scannarla   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  . No a parte gli scherzi l'operazione che vuoi fare e' impossibile la conversione rgb->gray non e' reversibile

----------

## =DvD=

Non avete capito:

Lui non vuole ridare i colori, vuole solo che l'immagine sia in formato a colori, anche se poi di questi colori usa solo i grigi!

Magari per compatibilità con qualche sw!

Non vuole ridare i colori, vuole solo passare da scala di grigi a rgb!! 

Vuole CAMBIARE LA CODIFICA lasciando le immagini come sono(greyscale -> RGB) non colorare l'immagine!

----------

## gutter

Allora basta convertirla in RGB  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Allora basta convertirla in RGB 

 

Infatti lui vuole sapere come si fa  :Wink:  lo deve fare per 600 files, per me la meglio è bash + convert ...

Ora però mi chiedo; quando ricolorano i films? Lo fanno a manina?

----------

## gutter

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Infatti lui vuole sapere come si fa  lo deve fare per 600 files, per me la meglio è bash + convert ...
> 
> 

 

Concordo. Uno bello script  :Wink: 

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ora però mi chiedo; quando ricolorano i films? Lo fanno a manina?

 

Penso di si  :Wink:  o diciamo una procedura semiautomatizzata.

----------

## doom.it

in gimp basta molto meno di quanto ti hanno indicato:

basta fare:

click destro -> mode -> RGB

ora chiedo venia e ammetto ignoranza, non so fare i batch in gimp, ma piuttosto che smadonnare con programmi in C bash e convert, io cercherei una mini-guida sui batch per gimp.... è una soluzione semplice e definitiva (vista anche la banalità del lavoro: "apri -> mode RGB -> salva -> chiudi"

----------

## unz

giusto per curiosità personale ... che programmi non accettano immagini in scala di grigi?

----------

## gutter

 *unz wrote:*   

> giusto per curiosità personale ... che programmi non accettano immagini in scala di grigi?

 

Mi sembra una domanda a cui non è facile rispondere  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

giusto! tolipth: ma a che ti serve fare sta cosa?

----------

## mouser

 *unz wrote:*   

> giusto per curiosità personale ... che programmi non accettano immagini in scala di grigi?

 

quoto: bella domanda   :Question: 

----------

## tolipth

uso le immagini per creare un video con mencoder, quando uso immagini  in grayscale mencoder non funziona

----------

## =DvD=

 *tolipth wrote:*   

> uso le immagini per creare un video con mencoder, quando uso immagini  in grayscale mencoder non funziona

 

Ok. E che ci fai con un video di uno slideshow?  :Smile: 

----------

## unz

ehi DvD .. non essere indiscreto  :Smile:  ... c'ha risposto ... mencoder non accetta scale di grigi ...

----------

## Peach

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Concordo. Uno bello script 

 

oddio, direi proprio di no!  :Very Happy: 

imagemagick fa quello che ti serve, guarda le man pages

i programmi che ti possono venire in aiuto sono convert (come ti era già stato suggerito) e/o mogrify (forse meglio quest'ultimo).

ad esempio:

 *man mogrify wrote:*   

> EXAMPLES
> 
>        To convert all the TIFF files in a particular directory to JPEG, use:
> 
>            mogrify -format jpeg *.tiff

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Ora però mi chiedo; quando ricolorano i films? Lo fanno a manina?

 

no si fa tramite un processo chimico che converte il bianco/nero in colore, una volta ottenuta la nuova pellicola, viene digitalizzata e ritoccata tramite computer per correggere i valori di esposizione e i valori cromatici.

----------

## gutter

@peach: inendevo uno script che usasse convert  :Razz:   :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> no si fa tramite un processo chimico che converte il bianco/nero in colore, una volta ottenuta la nuova pellicola, viene digitalizzata e ritoccata tramite computer per correggere i valori di esposizione e i valori cromatici.

 

Puoi darmi qualche link?

Oppure qualche keyword per cercare su google? (tipo il nome di questo processo)

Tnx

----------

## !equilibrium

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Puoi darmi qualche link?
> 
> Oppure qualche keyword per cercare su google? (tipo il nome di questo processo)
> 
> Tnx

 

il nome tecnico della procedura non la so, anche perchè le tecniche di sviluppo delle pellicole non hanno dei nomi, ma delle sigle numeriche/alfanumeriche (tipo C-41, C-36 e simili)... e non penso troverai informazioni sul web su queste tecniche o su come riprodurle in modo "casalingo" perchè sono tutte tecniche brevettate e non distribuite al pubblico.

comunque facendo un po di ricerca sul web non ho trovato nulla di preciso a riguardo, solo qualche cenno: http://evora.omega.it/~demos/faol/Colour/colour.htm#

maggiori info bisognerebbe chiederle alla Technicolor che è leader in questo genere di servizi (offre apparecchiature, hardware e software per questo genere di scopi), ma dubito che un privato cittadino possa ottenere delle info a riguardo, a meno di essere un privato collezionista che possiede la pellicola originale di un vecchio film d'autore e lo si vuole restaurare/convertire (ovviamente pagando un cifrone immenso alla Technicolor per il disturbo): http://www.technicolor.com/Cultures/En-Us/Services/Preservation/

un'alternativa + "casalinga" e abbordabile è quella di usare il viraggio e la colorazione a mano; su una singola fotografia ha senso ed è fattibile, ma su di un film è un suicidio (anche se esistono film in bianco/nero convertiti al colore tramite la colorazione a mano)

----------

## !equilibrium

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Puoi darmi qualche link?
> 
> Oppure qualche keyword per cercare su google? (tipo il nome di questo processo)
> 
> Tnx

 

scusate se riesumo questo post, ma di recente ho letto questo articolo: http://www.israele.net/sections.php?id_article=541&section_cat=15

dove parla di un nuovo algoritmo innovativo che è in grado di convertire un'immagine da scala di grigi a colore (tra l'altro appositamente studiata per la cinematografia)

----------

